# To Shortie the Cat loving dog.



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

I just went and held by best friend and her beagle while they put Shortie down. She got hit by a car last night. Someone had opened the back gate to the yard, even though it is aways locked. There was nothig the vets could do. This was the sweetest dog. When Rose found a kitten in the road that had been hit, she brought it to me. I nursed it that night and by morning he seemed much better. I watched him the next day and he recovered. Rose decided she wanted him and she and her son named him Lucky. Well Shortie decided it was his baby and he would lick and clean the kitten like a mother cat. She got so protective that if a stranger came in the house you couldn't touch Lucky unless Rose handed him to them.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

My heart goes out to your friend.  Shortie sounds like my old cocker spaniel, Leah, who loved cats even when they didn't love her back. Maybe they're keeping each other company at the bridge.


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

This was the first time she has ever had to have one put down. My heart broke for her. I told her that Shortie was joining all my babies and I fully believe my Mother. Mom is waiting with all out babies on this side of the bridge because she wouldn't leave them without someone to pet and love.
I am picking up her son at school when I pick up Kevin. Then we will go to her house. He doesn't know yet.


----------

